# Clay County



## Researcher31726 (Jul 15, 2006)

I talked with Raymond Blount at Biddie's Country Store just north of Fort Gaines this afternoon.  He said that one of the hunters who is staying in his campers said that he went to check on his feeders the other day and musta sen about 30 porkers there having lunch.  It's been about three or four weeks since they have had any rain.  The cotton is already blooming on top, which is not supposed to be doing that now. 
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726 (Jul 15, 2006)

*Another Clay County report*

Ken Price, who is leasing some land in Clay County, told me that he's keeping his cornfield looking good. So maybe the others will, also.
     Sue


----------



## Racor (Jul 16, 2006)

I was up at Ft Gaines last saturday. Stayed at the state park saturday night. We drove up around 2pm saturday and I bet we saw 20-25 deer between morgan and Ft Gaines.

You're right...its hot and dry.

Kinda surprised me...not to mention almost hitting two bobcats as they darted in front of my car! 

I've been looking for a lease between albany and eufalua. Tough going as of now...but I'm still knocking on doors!


----------



## Researcher31726 (Jul 16, 2006)

I remember one time (well, actually, more than once) when I was coming home to Bronwood after midnight on US 82 between Georgetown and Cuthbert...I would sworn that somebody had penned up a bunch or were raising a herd of deer, because they were lined up alongside the road. Third time that I saw that, without any incident/accidents, I promised I'd get back home earlier!
Sue
Good luck on the lease.


----------



## Racor (Jul 16, 2006)

I bet that was a sight to see!

Getting to see more than 8-10 deer at a time is always something special. I know there are plenty around here. I've seen up 7-8 eating my flowers from my front yard!  

I've learned one thing...food plot = iris, rose, tiger lilly


----------



## Researcher31726 (Jul 17, 2006)

Racor,
Give David Harden at 229-995-4898 (Dawson) a call. He MAY be able to give you some ideas about places. Tell 'em Sue from the paper told you about him.  Good luck.
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726 (Jul 17, 2006)

Racor said:
			
		

> I I've learned one thing...food plot = iris, rose, tiger lilly



That's an idea! Plant some of that in the middle of the corn patch?
Sue


----------



## buckmanmike (Jul 17, 2006)

Racor, Hixon's Hardware and Top Bait in Cuthbert used to have bulletin boards where people could post. You might try posting land wanted there. Good luck.


----------



## Racor (Jul 17, 2006)

Sue & Buckmanmike,

Thanks for the leads. I'll get on those leads in the morning! 

Very much appreciated.

Anthony


----------



## Researcher31726 (Aug 19, 2006)

Y'all been over here lately? I talked with a hunter who was going to plant iron clay peas today.
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726 (Sep 24, 2006)

_This is an excerpt from my 09/21 column "The Outdoor Scene" from The Citizen News. Hope it helps!
Sue_

Mr. Ken Price at the Dawson Fish House has been taking his bow out to his spot in Clay County.  He hasn’t harvested a deer yet this season, but he maintains he still has plenty of time.  “I’ve got some meat in the freezer yet, so there’s no rush.  I’m letting some of them walk so that they can get bigger.  I have been seeing some teeny-weenie ones, but I know their mamas and daddies are out there waiting for me.”


----------



## Researcher31726 (Sep 24, 2006)

Talked with Mr. Ken again tonight.  He said that the deer are hammering his food plots pretty good. I asked him about the hogs, and he said that he had seen tracks down in the creek bottoms.
Sue


----------



## toddboucher (Sep 27, 2006)

This is all great news for me, Im going to Clay hills hunting in Nov for 1 &1/2 days only. Up here in NE Georgia its starting to cool off and deer are starting to move but we don't have your numbers.


----------



## LUCKYDOG (Sep 27, 2006)

Racor said:


> I was up at Ft Gaines last saturday. Stayed at the state park saturday night. We drove up around 2pm saturday and I bet we saw 20-25 deer between morgan and Ft Gaines.
> 
> You're right...its hot and dry.
> 
> ...


GO TO BIDDIES AND ASK FOR BUDDY LYNN. HE MIGHT HAVE AN OPENING IN MOSSY OAK FOR YOU. LOTS OF PORKERS THERE.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Sep 27, 2006)

toddboucher said:


> This is all great news for me, Im going to Clay hills hunting in Nov for 1 &1/2 days only. Up here in NE Georgia its starting to cool off and deer are starting to move but we don't have your numbers.



Good, you should be able to have some good choices of deer to take at Clay Hills. Eddie will treat you, right, too! Is this the first time you've been there? (I forget.)
Sue


----------



## toddboucher (Sep 28, 2006)

Researcher31726 said:


> Good, you should be able to have some good choices of deer to take at Clay Hills. Eddie will treat you, right, too! Is this the first time you've been there? (I forget.)
> Sue



Yea, I taking this boy who dad shot himself many years ago. So I try to take him out hunting at least once a year. He's shot a doe I hoping he gets his first buck! Can't wait till the time I can take my son out also.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Sep 28, 2006)

Sounds good!
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 23, 2006)

Anybody been hunting this section this weekend? How did it go?
Sue


----------



## deepc (Oct 23, 2006)

Not good.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 23, 2006)

deepc said:


> Not good.



UhOh. Was it the weather? It wasn't oo bad on Saturday morning, I think, but when that rain moved in Saturday night, it sent a lot of us in undercover. Did you see anything or hear anything besides mud puddles and the wind?
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 24, 2006)

_This is part of my 10/26 column, "The Outdoor Scene," which appears in The Citizen News.  _ 

Folks in Clay County know that they can go to RUBO’s in Fort Gaines and Flint Houston will have some good fresh meat for them to enjoy for supper.  Hunters in the area, also, know that they can take their deer to Flint, and he will carve them some good cuts.  “At the first of bow season, we started a little slow, probably because of the moon.  But we’re picking up now. We’ve gotten some good does and bucks in, also,” noted Flint, citing at least two 8-pointers that had been brought in.  Among their clients are the ones who go on the plantation hunts in the area. 
     Another place in Clay County to visit, if you want to know what’s happening in the woods or on the water is Biddie’s County Store, just north of Pataula Creek on the Fort Gaines-Georgetown stretch.  Raymond Blount has campers for the hunters, in addition to all the supplies anyone needs for their outdoor adventure.  One thing that a lot of his hunters are finding that is new this season is The Trough, their restaurant attached to the Biddie’s store.  In the past, hunters, fishermen, and anyone else could count on getting some homemade biscuits or other good items for breakfast.  Now, they can get even more good stuff to fill their stomachs! “We’re offering breakfast and lunch both seven days a week, with a daily lunch special, like pork chops or baby back ribs.”  Mr. Raymond teased me even further, my wanting to get in my Dodge and head that way for Friday night. “On Friday and Saturday nights, we have anything from catfish and shrimp, to steak and seafood.”  Don’t you know that’s a good surprise for those hungry hunters who have been out in the woods all day? And, from what I hear, it’s not just the hunters that are happy that The Trough has opened.  Checking out the license plates of the cars and trucks in the parking lot, you’ll see them sporting decals from Terrell, Randolph, Clay, Early, Dougherty...all over southwest Georgia, not to mention the Alabama folks who are crossing the river to enjoy the food here.  “People are really responding well to the restaurant,” the Clay County man stated.  “We’ve been serving anywhere from 130 to 150 people a night.”  The hunters who are staying with them are “seeing some sized deer that we haven’t seen the last couple of years.  One of them harvested a really good nine pointer, while two more got eight-pointers.  We’ve, also, seen two spikes and some 6-pointers.”


----------



## deepc (Oct 30, 2006)

*Clay*



Researcher31726 said:


> UhOh. Was it the weather? It wasn't oo bad on Saturday morning, I think, but when that rain moved in Saturday night, it sent a lot of us in undercover. Did you see anything or hear anything besides mud puddles and the wind?
> Sue



Not a whole lot of movement.  Didn't make it up this past weekend.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Nov 2, 2006)

_This is an excerpt from my weekly column, "The Outdoor Scene," which is in The Citizen News the week of 11/02. Hope it helps. Thanks for those who helped with it.
Sue_

The Outdoor Scene
By Sue Jones

     .....I got together with Eddie Watson, of Clay Hills Hunting in Clay County, about what’s going on in his part of the country. He’s been entertaining some gun hunters from Ft. Rucker, Alabama. (All right, the military!)   As of Monday afternoon, the scoreboard at his lodge showed: Hunters, 2, Deer 6.  OhOh!. It’s not because they haven’t been seeing the deer on Eddie’s pretty land. 
“They have been seeing loads of deer, including three exceptional bucks, but, unfortunately, some of the shooters have not been too accurate,” Eddie shared. “Two does killed; two bucks  missed, and four does missed.”  The Clay County man continued, “Also one 8 point was passed up by a hunter. He was a shooter - estimated to be an 8 pointer with a 16 inch spread.  The hunter had killed deer that big and was looking for a bigger one. That hunter has seen a bigger buck but did not get a shot.  His buddy did get a shot at the buck but missed.”...Flint Houston, of RUBO’s in Fort Gaines, was just getting in another deer as I was talking with him Monday night.  “It is a 9-pointer taken this afternoon in Clay County,” advised Flint.  He reported the hunters in his county having a good weekend with the beautiful weather.
     Folks have another place to go to in Clay County when they want to hunt deer.  Rena Turner and Mike Willis at Booger Bottom Hunting near Fort Gaines entertained their first hunters this weekend.  “The weather didn’t participate as well,” Rena said, “although we did have one kill a doe on Sunday.”  They will be providing lodging and opportunities for hunters to harvest deer, turkey, doves, and quail.  The deer and other game are grazing on wheat, oats, and clover, among other goodies. If fishing is your preference, they have some nicely-stocked farm ponds, too, that you’ll enjoy tossing a line into. Rena can be contacted at (229) 942-1754.


----------



## 04 Spoiler (Nov 16, 2006)

Researcher31726 said:


> Folks have another place to go to in Clay County when they want to hunt deer.  Rena Turner and Mike Willis at Booger Bottom Hunting near Fort Gaines entertained their first hunters this weekend.  “The weather didn’t participate as well,” Rena said, “although we did have one kill a doe on Sunday.”  They will be providing lodging and opportunities for hunters to harvest deer, turkey, doves, and quail.  The deer and other game are grazing on wheat, oats, and clover, among other goodies. If fishing is your preference, they have some nicely-stocked farm ponds, too, that you’ll enjoy tossing a line into. Rena can be contacted at (229) 942-1754.



That was cool to read. My cameraman, Jeremy Johnson, and I were there first hunters at Booger Bottom with Mike and Rena. Actually Jeremy is taking his fiance back over there this weekend to film some hunts and then we will both be going back on a group hunt starting next Sunday...

Here is a small portion of a report I wrote about their place on another website...


> Thursday Me and Jeremy headed over to Fort Gaines, Ga. to hunt with Booger Bottom Hunting Lodge. The weather was crap till Saturday but we still saw a few deer, which was surprising to me. I had to head back Saturday but Jeremy stayed and filmed and said once the weather cooperated the deer came out of the wood works. Booger Bottom is a working cotton/peanut farm and a lodge that is PERFECT. It's not point of being to nice where you are scared to walk on the carpet but to me it is the perfect hunting lodge. The owners, Mike and Rena, were unbelievable, those folks bent over backwards to make our stay perfect and they went way beyond. The food there is second to none, I told Jeremy that Chuck Pickett has some competition now. I don't think I have ever ate that good on a trip. You will be hearing there name on here quite a bit in the next few days...
> We didn't get any buck pics while I was there because the dang things are starting to rut over there and every buck we saw was cruising for does and we couldn't even get the dang things on film but here are some pics of the lodge...Jeremy may have gotten some deer pics from Saturday afternoon or Sunday morning, so he might post them.  I CAN'T WAIT to go back to that place...they were a 12 on a scale of 1 to 10.


----------



## 04 Spoiler (Nov 17, 2006)

*Success at Booger Bottom...!!*

Well they didn't even make through the first afternoon hunt. Jeremy and Elizabeth went on the trip to Booger Bottom this weekend as I posted before. I gave Lizzy this trip for an early wedding present for them and she cashed in for sure...Jeremy, Liz and Mike Willis called me this afternoon while they loaded up her 10 point.

Congrats Lizzy, Thanks Mike and Ms. Rena for giving me the opportunity to give this hunt to Elizabeth.

Here is a link to some of the pics...http://www.aldeer.com/al_ubb/NonCGI/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=24;t=005278


----------



## Researcher31726 (Nov 17, 2006)

Way to go,Lizzy! Thanks for sharing, Tim!
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726 (Dec 6, 2006)

How things going?
Sue


----------



## deepc (Dec 7, 2006)

*Good*

The rut's got em moving good!


----------



## Researcher31726 (Dec 7, 2006)

Good news!


----------



## Researcher31726 (Dec 15, 2006)

Any more sightings or harvests?
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726 (Dec 17, 2006)

checking to see how things are going?
Sue


----------



## 04 Spoiler (Dec 25, 2006)

I think the best days, or they were for me, were around the 6th - 12th. I missed the biggest buck I have seen in my life while I was hunting up at Booger Bottom due to a little gun issue but him and I played cat and mouse for several days. I would say he is safely in the 135-145" range. I have seen him three seperate times in two different stands from 15 yds. - 220 yds. He drove me crazy for a WHILE, to say the least. I am going to go up and give him one more shot for the year and see if I can even the score a little...

Overall we saw some DANG GOOD rut activity around the whole property at Booger Bottom and 4 GOOD bucks were killed by customers. From what I am being told, it looks like right now the late does are in but for the most part it is the typical Post-rut activity...

Hope everyone has had a good season...still a few more weeks left. 

 

Sue, we missed you on our trip, I told Ms.Rena you might be stopping by. We will be back up Jan. 5th - 7th if you're in the area...


----------



## Researcher31726 (Dec 26, 2006)

04 Spoiler said:


> Sue, we missed you on our trip, I told Ms.Rena you might be stopping by. We will be back up Jan. 5th - 7th if you're in the area...



Sorry I missed y'all, too! Been fighting allergies and other junk.
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726 (Apr 1, 2007)

Just checking to see what y'all were doing on your food plots, leases, etc. Any of y'all been turkey hunting? Or seeing anything?
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726 (Apr 16, 2007)

I hear there's been somenice longbeards being seen and taken in Clay. 
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726 (Jun 9, 2007)

Anybody checking or working on their spots in Clay County?
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726 (Jul 15, 2007)

They've been getting some rain there the last couple of weeks, like we have in Terrell.  How are the food plots doing? What are y'all planting or seeing?
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726 (Sep 1, 2007)

Mr. Ken at Dawson Fish House told me tonight that they had checked on their places in Clay County.  The deer are getting nice-sized, but so are the piggies.
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726 (Sep 11, 2007)

Mr. Ramond Blount at Biddie's Kountry Store north of Fort Gaines told me that they've been getting some hunters in, staying with them at the campers, but they haven't reported harvesting or seeing many deer yet.

Flint Houston, of RUBOs in Fort Gaines, said that he had a nice doe brought in over the weekend. 

Everybody says the heat's affecting the activities.

Sue


----------



## BONE HEAD (Sep 11, 2007)

Its been way too hot to hunt,  and the dust and no seeums drive you nuts.  Lots of game around though.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Sep 12, 2007)

BONE HEAD said:


> Its been way too hot to hunt,  and the dust and no seeums drive you nuts.  Lots of game around though.



Just the times that Smokey and I spend outdoors is tough! Hope you gents are being careful, taking plenty of water with you.
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726 (Sep 12, 2007)

Bonehead,
What section of Clay County do you hunt? Biddies is north of Dragnasty Creek.
Sue


----------



## BONE HEAD (Sep 13, 2007)

I am south of Fort Gaines, just North of Kolomoki Creek. .......... I love it.

   I also hunt in Decatur and Thomas Counties.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Sep 13, 2007)

BONE HEAD said:


> I am south of Fort Gaines, just North of Kolomoki Creek. .......... I love it.   I also hunt in Decatur and Thomas Counties.



Great! You've got some beautiful country there!
Sue


----------



## Hammack (Sep 17, 2007)

*It's hot, and need rain!!!*

I live and hunt at Sutton's Crossroad (Clay co).  The fawns dropped late appearantly.  Still have small fawns with spots running around.  I am not much of a bow hunter, but I do sit in some stands off and on and see what's moving.  I am seeing a healthy herd of does, and seeing a very good crop of bucks.  Overall i think this will turn out to be a good year.  Right now I am still seeing some bachelor groups tpgether, and most deer are hitting the peanut fields in the late afternoon.  I will say I am seeing quite a a few nice (130 class ad up) bucks in the fields late evenings, and on the trail cameras.  Definitely more than the past few years.  I think all of the added acreage of corn and soybeans has definitely help the deer situation in our area..  ~Jackson


----------



## Researcher31726 (Sep 18, 2007)

Jackson, Thanks for your 411! It's great to have a "local" on board to share information, too. I sent you a PM.
Sue


----------



## Hammack (Sep 21, 2007)

Well we are finally getting some much needed rain in the area.   I think my food plots were so greatful they jumped an inch overnight.  It has cooled off a bit, and I have started seeing a good bit more deer movement during the day, but bachelor groups have split, and the bucks are not being as visible as in the past few weeks.   At about 3:00 this afternoon I saw several deer feeding in peanut fields while driving from Ft. Gaines to Home.  (east on GA 37)  I'm just starting to see some bucks shedding.   Everything seems to be delayed to me this year as compared to previous.  Usually bucks have shed, and my field edges are torn up with rubs, but have not seen the first one yet.   I'm gonna spend some time in the stand this weekend just looking and taking some inventory of what I see.  I'll let ya know what I find first part of the week. ~Jackson


----------



## Researcher31726 (Sep 22, 2007)

Sounds good, Jackson! Thanks!
Sue


----------



## Hammack (Sep 27, 2007)

We got more rain today!  Food plots are looking great!  It started raining here about 5:00, and stopped about 6:15.  I had time and went to get in a stand, and they were really moving this afternoon.  Saw quite a few deer and a few nice bucks up roaming after the rain.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Sep 28, 2007)

Very good! I could tell from looking southwest that y'all were getting a nice shower!
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 4, 2007)

Talked with Mr. Ken Price at the Dawson Fish House tonight. He and Britt have a place in Clay County. They lost their corn food plot because of lack of rain; it got about two feet high and burned up.  Their place is in the northwestern part of the county.
Sue


----------



## Hammack (Oct 5, 2007)

The east side of the county is DRY!  However it has just started raining maybe it will hold up and amount to something.  In my area the deer movement has been down the past week or so.  I'm not seeing as much afternoon movement as I was a few weeks ag, and the trail cam is not picking up much in the way of day time movement  Most pictures right now I am getting seems to be early morning.   I expect that things will pick back up as as it cools off some


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hammack,
Thanks for the observations! I guess they're like us, cooling their hooves in the heat of the day! 
Sue


----------



## Hammack (Oct 21, 2007)

Well we finally got a good rain that we have been needing last week.  Opening weekend has been as good as i can remember being.   I have seen Many healthy does, and a few nice bucks Yesterday and today while on the stand.  Even saw one borderline 9 point, but it's just to early in the season.  Movement has been late evenings, and from 7:45-9:00 in the morning that i have been seeing.  Temps have been cool in the mornings, and not too bad during the afternoon.  I feel like this is going to be a great season around here.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 21, 2007)

Hammack,
Great! That's what we're wanting to hear! Have any deer been taken this weekend that you heard about?
Sue


----------



## Hammack (Oct 21, 2007)

Sue, I have seen a few nice does that were taken over the weekend.  I saw one fair 8 point (115 class) up in Ft. Gaines this morning, but not heard of any other bucks so far.  I have talked to several friends all over Clay Co. who saw nice bucks over the weekend, (100-120 Class)  as I did, but none that anyone wanted to take this early in the season.   I was going stop, and talk to Rick up at Patrick's place, just to see what he had gotten in, but never did get the time.  ~Jackson


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 24, 2007)

Jackson,
Thanks for sharing! I didn't mke my usual Sunday night calls to Rick, Flint, and Bobby, so I didn't do a report this week. Had a family emergency that took precedence over fun. I'm glad folks are seeing the deer!
Sue


----------



## Hammack (Oct 26, 2007)

Today was an awesome day to be in the woods.  I hunted some thinned pines that border a peanut field this afternoon, and before dark I had over 32 deer in sight ranging from a 100 inch 8point down to yearlings feeding either in the field or in the plot in the pines.  I was working some service calls on logging equipment all day, and Saw deer most all day long moving.  I think with the tempature cooling off has them getting a bit more frisky.  I'm taking off tomorrow and Sunday and plan to hunt both days.  I'll report back sunday night.  Hope everyone has a great weekend ~Jackson


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 27, 2007)

Jackson,
Sounds like you had some pleasant viewing with all those deer! A lot of folks are reporting seeing deer in groups rather than the smaller two or three-some. Hope you harvest one!
Sue


----------



## Hammack (Oct 30, 2007)

Deer are moving VERY WELL right now! I've been seeing Large numbers of deer and the younger bucks are starting to get frisky with the does, so from what i can tell the rut is about a couple weeks off here.  I'm still seeing most deer feeding in Peanut, corn, and Soybean fields or feeding on acorns.  I did take a friends son this weekend, and he scored a nice 3.5 year old 8 point.  115"-120" range and weighed 220 on the hoof.  It made a great first buck for him.  His neck was swollen, and was starting to smell rather strong.   I think this cool weather is really helping the deer movement this year.  Looks like we are in store for a GREAT season this year.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 31, 2007)

Jackson,
That is some great news! Thanks for sharing!
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726 (Nov 6, 2007)

Anything happening this weekend?
Sue


----------



## Hammack (Nov 6, 2007)

Not alot going on this weekend.  I think the warmer temps slowed movement down, but  I am also starting to see LOTS of yearlings by themselves witch makes me tend to think that breeding is going on now.  Far earlier in the year than I have ever seen it around here.  The past couple days with the cool temps has gotten things back up and moving , and I have seen some good deer.  Just nothing I wanted to pull a trigger on just yet.  I did hear there was one P&Y taken in Clay co. over the weekend.  I did not have a chance to stop in and talk to Flint at rubos to see where and who took him.


----------



## one_shot (Nov 19, 2007)

Nov. 17th ,I saw a 5 pt. nose to the ground & a 6 pt. trailing a doe .The 6 pt. didn't have brow tines , so I took him.(165 lbs.)I think the rut is  7-10 days away. Saw a doe work a scrape. The bucks tarsal glands were not dark, but was smelling.


----------



## Hammack (Nov 19, 2007)

One_shot, I agree.  The past week or so I have seen young bucks start chasing so I'm expecting about another week as well on my end of the county before the big boys start moving. I will say around here the movement has been pretty slow.  I talked to Rick up at Patricks place yesterday and he said the count is WAY down compared to last year.  I thinking that if we can get some rain this week things will greatly improve.


----------



## Hammack (Dec 2, 2007)

Well, Things are finally starting to heat up in Clay Co.  I have seen some nice bucks killed this week, and heard of many good bucks seen chasing.  I will say this is without a doubt the most unpredictable year I have ever experienced in my hunting career but from the looks of things if you are hunting in this area NOW is the time to be in the woods.  Friday afternoon I saw 23 deer ranging in size from yearlings to a year and a half old 8 point.    Saturday I saw numerous deer, and three different bucks chasing.  A customer took a nice 8 point on my neighbors hunting plantation.  Today I wasn't expecting much, with it being warm but I decided to go and saw a couple does this morning and killed a 3.5 year old 8 point this afternoon chasing a doe.  After loading up the 8 point a 150 class buck came by in front of the truck on the way out to the processor.  So appearantly the big boys are chasing now!


----------



## one_shot (Dec 2, 2007)

agree this is the week, but I have to work


----------



## Son (Dec 3, 2007)

Run some of em down here to Miller/Early counties. Our deer have been nocturnal for awhile now...
But we're finally seeing some new scrapes opened up.


----------



## Hammack (Dec 10, 2007)

Things are going wide open here.  Bucks chasing everywhere you look.  I've had relatives all weekend and had two nice 8 points taken while chasing, and one sighting of a monster chasing this morning on a powerline.   However had two mature does killed that were still nursing?  This is definitely a strange year.


----------



## one_shot (Dec 17, 2007)

12-15-07  Saturday,saw 5 scrapes that had been worked by bucks,no does. Rubo's is still taking in does full of milk.  I think the rut could go to the end of season, what do think Hammack?


----------



## Hammack (Dec 17, 2007)

one_shot said:


> 12-15-07  Saturday,saw 5 scrapes that had been worked by bucks,no does. Rubo's is still taking in does full of milk.  I think the rut could go to the end of season, what do think Hammack?



One shot that's what I'm thinking.  I'm still seeing bucks good bucks chasing.  I haven't hunted the past few days but dad goes and sits just to look, and he is seeing chasing almost everyday.  My brother is coming down for a week Wed. and hopefully I can put him on a good deer.  He hasn't killed a good buck in nearly 20 years.  I just got him started back hunting last year.  With the rut still seeming to be strong I think he'll have a good chance.  Does still nursing, bucks still chasing I must say I have never seen a season like this.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Dec 22, 2007)

One shot and Hammack,
Someone said that they had seen babies that were younger this time than in previous years, so I guess that explains the mature does still nursing.  That's interesting though!
Sue


----------



## one_shot (Dec 25, 2007)

Sue, We have  been seeing bucks running does later for 3 yrs. I think it will take a real good cold front  around Nov. It would need to last about 10 days,then the bucks would run yearlings off. Maybe the rut would be back to normal. I may not hunt clay co. next year,may give up lease,because  clearcut is getting hard to hunt. I am looking for a smaller lease.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Feb 23, 2008)

How are things looking in Clay County? Seeing any signs of turkeys or the deer, hogs, coyotes, rabbits, or coons? What are you planting for the wildlife?
Bet you got a lot of rain last night and yesterday.
Sue


----------



## Hammack (Feb 29, 2008)

We are doing really well with the rain situation right now.  We haven't missed a week in a pretty good while.  I have a dozer opening up some new plots this weekend, and will start putting out lime, and possibly planting some Iron clay peas and soybeans next week.  I'm seeing lots of deer at the feeders in the mornings and evenings, but the turkeys are still not being very visible yet in my area.  I've been hunting Coyotes since deer season ended.   The population is up, and a good friend is having problem with them messing with his cows.  We are taking a couple every weekend so far.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Mar 1, 2008)

Jackson,
The rain is good! I'm glad it's not keeping you from doing some dozer work, though. It can be for a tough day when those dozers or tractors get stuck! Hate that about your buddy's cows, but I'm glad you're able to help him out with the coyotes.Thanks for the 411!
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726 (Mar 23, 2008)

Talked with Raymond Blount of Raymond's Place (formerly Biddie's Kountry Store) north of Ft. Gaines this afternoon. He said that the turkey hunters have been coming into the store but said that they had not seen or heard much of anything this weekend, blaming it on the cool snap.
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726 (Apr 5, 2008)

Anything happening?
Sue


----------

